# Heat Transfer on Both Sides of Garment



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

When doing heat transfer on both sides of the same shirt, do I need a special tool, etc. to be placed under the side of the shirt already done in the heat press? Will the transferred design come off onto the heat press?
Kathleen


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I was just reading about this. I have not done it yet, but apparently you press one side, place a teflon sheet on the bottom platen, place the side you just pressed on the teflon sheet then press the other side.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You should get a teflon lower platon protection cover. It form fits the lower platon with elastic and never comes off. Josh has them at Imprintables. You just press one side, flip the shirt and press the other.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help. I knew joining this forum was an excellent idea. Would you happen to know where I could purchase "teflon sheets"?
Thank you again,
Kathleen


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I knew joining this forum was an excellent idea. Would you happen to know where I could purchase "teflon sheets"?
> Thank you again,
> Kathleen


Josh at Imprintables as mentioned above. Discounts for forum members. Teflon sheets are a bit different than the pad protector. The pad protector is more inline with a ironing board cover that fits snuggly over the lower platon. Sheets and the pad protector do the same thing and I would suggest one of each.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

You can also use a piece of Kraft papaer on the lower platen and one on the top platen. It is a bit cheaper than other methods, but works well.

When pressing vinyl on mesh I also use one in between the layers of the garment to keep from the vinyl adhering to the other side of the garment.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Parchment paper for baking will work also. It is disposable. Sometimes ink will stick on teflon sheet. I know it is not suppose to stick, but I had occasions when a faint amount of ink stayed on the sheet and wind up with a mess on the next shirt I press. Sometimes the ink does not wipe off easy. You are taking a chance after wiping the teflon sheet. So keep an eye on the teflon sheet and be aware that there is a potential for ruined shirt.


----------



## natco (Sep 2, 2007)

I have been printing two sides for 24 years and have never had to use teflon sheets on back side.I have seen it done but notice doing that has a tendency to make the transfer ink look flat or shiney one one side.Be carful and test first.
Rod


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

I just finished pressing 15 Hanes Soft'inks with a 4" x 4" graphic on front and a 8" x 8" graphic on the back. I'm printing graphics now for 36 more shirts.

I have the teflon coated cover on the bottom platten, insert a teflon sheet inside the shirt between the front and back, then lay another teflon sheet on top and press. No bleed or show through anywhere. I do press the smaller front graphic first.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

natco said:


> I have been printing two sides for 24 years and have never had to use teflon sheets on back side.I have seen it done but notice doing that has a tendency to make the transfer ink look flat or shiney one one side.Be carful and test first.
> Rod


I have done that but small amount of ink transfers to the silicon/rubber pad of the lower platten, so I cover the lower platten with thin teflon sheet. Why not have the lower platten inside the shirt, that way there will be no surface contact between the back or front of the shirt and the lower platten, which ever side you press last. I have done that as well for adult size that is big enough so that the lower platten will fit inside shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think it all boils down to production time. With the pad protector you just flip and press.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I think it all boils down to production time. With the pad protector you just flip and press.


Agreed. 

When pressing multiple pieces that need the upper teflon cover, I take it one step further. I use a second teflon pad protector on the upper platen to save time. With the pad protectors on both upper and lower, you place the shirt and transfer and press.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

If you have a smaller press (15x15), you can simply feed the shirt over the platen for the back side. I do this whenever possible when pressing on two sides.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

I thank ALL of you for all of the helpful information that everyone has taken time out of their busy days to help me. I really can't thank you all enough. I have learned a tremendous amount of very helpful information!

Thank you again,
Kathleen


----------



## jpop (Aug 17, 2007)

how about printing A3 size graphics but with letter size paper? any solutions here?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, here I go again asking for help!

I heat transferred onto 100% cotton shirts. One I washed before I did it and the other I did not wash before heat transferring. Problems repeat on both only after 3 washings in cold water and low temp dryer:

1. Beginning of letters are crasking (peeling) off.
2. The colors have faded drastically.

I am using Durabrite Ink and paper from Coastal Paper.

Does anyone know what I am doing wrong and can help me correct this problem?

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## natco (Sep 2, 2007)

sounds like the ink is ove cured or you are not using transfer ink.

Rod


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

natco said:


> sounds like the ink is ove cured or you are not using transfer ink.
> 
> Rod


I know this sounds stupid -- but what does over cured means. I just bought the ink (is it something that they did)? and I'm using pigment dye ink in the printer?
Does that make sense?
Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## natco (Sep 2, 2007)

When you cure a printed transfer you only cure thie ink to a gel state which is about 220 degrees. The final cure tempature is about 385 degrees and that happens when you aply it to the shirt.

You must use a ink that is especially formulated for transfers to be successful.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

natco said:


> When you cure a printed transfer you only cure thie ink to a gel state which is about 220 degrees. The final cure tempature is about 385 degrees and that happens when you aply it to the shirt.
> 
> You must use a ink that is especially formulated for transfers to be successful.


What would your suggestion be on how low to leave the top down? I did 375 degrees at 25 seconds?

Thank you,
Kathleen


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

natco said:


> When you cure a printed transfer you only cure thie ink to a gel state which is about 220 degrees. The final cure tempature is about 385 degrees and that happens when you aply it to the shirt.
> 
> You must use a ink that is especially formulated for transfers to be successful.


Are you talking about plastisol screen printed transfers? I've never heard of curing inkjet transfers prior to pressing. Sounds like that's what she is using.


----------



## natco (Sep 2, 2007)

Pressing time schould only be 8 to 12 seconds to avoid over curing and burning ink.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Kathleen mentioned Durabrite Inks so she isnt curing ink at all. She is printing transfers on an Epson printer and her prints are cracking and fading.

Ross...you are on point.
Natco...you are off the trail.

Kathleen...you need to search the forum for problems printing digital transfers and or various terms. Look at Badalou's posts. There are several discussions about what you are trying to do. Usually all about the paper and press time and temp. I also read something about stretching the the shirt after press.
Take a look around and you will find some answers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 31, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Kathleen mentioned Durabrite Inks so she isnt curing ink at all. She is printing transfers on an Epson printer and her prints are cracking and fading.
> 
> Ross...you are on point.
> Natco...you are off the trail.
> ...


Thank you for your help. Do you know how I would go about looking up "Badalou's" post?
Kathleen


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you for your help. Do you know how I would go about looking up "Badalou's" post?
> Kathleen


Search forums by members names...find one of his posts and just pm him. There has been a ton of talk about your situation so you just need to enter key words in the search...you will find the info.


----------

